# Would you date someone you met over ACNL?



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

An ac friend of mine once asked me if i'd ever date anyone i met over acnl and i thought it was a pretty interesting question. Would you?

personally, i wouldn't date them on the game by itself, but i would talk to them outside of ac and then decide. Unlikely, but i mean in a sense it's kinda like online dating, i guess. But i mean as long as they live in the same country as me and we share interests, then i'd be up for it.


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2017)

I met my best friend in the whole wide world and very possibly future life partner online, and so I have to say yes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 29, 2017)

lol no I would think not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 29, 2017)

no????????
i mean , its an option but like , its would be way better meeting on a website yknow


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> no????????
> i mean , its an option but like , its would be way better meeting on a website yknow



yeah i agree


----------



## amanecer (May 29, 2017)

I'm not opposed to the idea if I got to know them outside of ACNL and the Internet too. 
I met one of my best friends online so you never know what kind of person you'll find!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 29, 2017)

Yep! I met my fiance through ACNL


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Yep! I met my fiance through ACNL



aawWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## kayleee (May 29, 2017)

Probably not like idk I just can't get behind online dating but to each their own of course


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Probably not like idk I just can't get behind online dating but to each their own of course



tbh the idea of online dating spooks me but so does irl dating so ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Loriii (May 29, 2017)

I'd say yeah if it was years ago but not at the present, even if I'm single.


----------



## zeoli (May 30, 2017)

I met my two best friends in the world because of acnl. Well....originally that's why I came to this forum.  We've also met in person recently so :3c


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

Absolutely not. I like older men and they typically aren't playing animal crossing lmao


----------



## Koopa K (May 30, 2017)

sure, I mean I wouldn't date them over acnl but yeah I guess.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 30, 2017)

Been there, done that. Turned into my most regrettable relationship I've ever entered into. I would definitely not do it again. Especially the way the site has been lately.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

Ugh, no lol. I remember in the acww days when there were 10-14 year olds dating lmaoooo


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

Oliy said:


> I met my two best friends in the world because of acnl. Well....originally that's why I came to this forum.  We've also met in person recently so :3c



i wish. i have friends on acnl that i'd love to meet


----------



## dizzy bone (May 30, 2017)

Licorice said:


> Absolutely not. I like older men and they typically aren't playing animal crossing lmao



Ahaha I have no problem if my partner is into ACNL (though they'd have to be close to my age lmao) but it is a little weird coincidentally finding someone my age into the game especially among all these kids. Plus animal crossing is kind of my guilty pleasure. I'd rather meet friends through it than a potential partner :'D


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Ahaha I have no problem if my partner is into ACNL (though they'd have to be close to my age lmao) but it is a little weird coincidentally finding someone my age into the game especially among all these kids. Plus animal crossing is kind of my guilty pleasure. I'd rather meet friends through it than a potential partner :'D



I feel like once you reach a certain age you can't really relate to the community any more and the age group is so young usually. :U


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 30, 2017)

nah I wouldn't have the devotion for that


----------



## Pyoopi (May 30, 2017)

I don't think so. I feel like that's a bit extreme.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 30, 2017)

well
if we talk on animal crossing only, no
if we get close enough to have voice calls or video calls, sure, it wouldnt bother me that we met on animal crossing not one bit


----------



## hamster (May 30, 2017)

i'm not sure, actually. we'd have to get really close and start using things like skype. i don't see anything wrong with online dating and though ACNL is a bit funny to me, it's no different than meeting someone anywhere else.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Probably not if we only talked in a kids/family game really.


----------



## jacjac (May 30, 2017)

meeting through games isn't weird in my opinion. i met my ex and his/my friends through games on xbox! obviously it would have to branch out into other forms of communication/getting to know them, but i've been there and it's not a bad thing, as long as you're being safe and cautious about it.
although i met my boyfriend irl, we are both mega nerds doing game design and game art haha


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> well
> if we talk on animal crossing only, no
> if we get close enough to have voice calls or video calls, sure, it wouldnt bother me that we met on animal crossing not one bit



i agree!


----------



## Soda Fox (May 30, 2017)

I'm married so I wouldn't but if I weren't married then totally! I think games are a great way to meet people. I wouldn't get serious if we only dated through the game - I'd want to get to know them outside of the game before really committing - but for something casual then yes,  I would date through the game alone.


----------



## visibleghost (May 30, 2017)

does it rly matter where u met, like, i feel like as long as u get to know each other or w/e it doesnt matter how u met lol.


----------



## Nightmares (May 30, 2017)

If we only talked and hung out on AC then...no...that's a bit weird 
However, if we talked elsewhere, and had plans to meet IRL, then I don't see an issue

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> does it rly matter where u met, like, i feel like as long as u get to know each other or w/e it doesnt matter how u met lol.



Oh yeah ^ I agree with this


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Yeah obviously if people take communication further and serious, but I wouldn't just go date and/or love someone random I see on the island... that would be a bit extreme.


----------



## Fleshy (May 30, 2017)

I am! I met my hub on these forums / animal crossing, we're engaged and very much in love!!


----------



## ams (May 30, 2017)

Lol I don't think so. Call me crazy but I suspect I'd have less in common with the pool of people who play Animal Crossing than the pool of people who chose the same education/career path as me. Not the least of which being age. I can see it being a cute way for kids to have silly little relationships though. My friend growing up had a boyfriend on Neopets in the 6th grade. Although he was probably a pedophile in retrospect.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

ams said:


> Lol I don't think so. Call me crazy but I suspect I'd have less in common with the pool of people who play Animal Crossing than the pool of people who chose the same education/career path as me. Not the least of which being age. I can see it being a cute way for kids to have silly little relationships though. My friend growing up had a boyfriend on Neopets in the 6th grade. Although he was probably a pedophile in retrospect.



Yeah if all they did was playing kids/family games and being too childish about that and not doing else/being too young that would def. be a no-no. 

And yeah I don't mind it as a game but dating solely with that thing, nah.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 30, 2017)

The thread title and the OP are two different questions, so I'll just answer them both! lel

Would I date someone I met through ACNL? I don't see why not.

Would I date someone through ACNL? Probably not. I don't think just playing ACNL together is enough to form a relationship on, personally, I think there has to be more than that.


----------



## Relly (May 30, 2017)

Maybe as like a pretend...our characters dating each other. But IDK if I were single I might? depends I met my partner online I could have just have easily met him through a game.


----------



## piichinu (May 30, 2017)

LMAO if theyre hot and plan to complete their college education and have a high-paying job and have a good personality sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

but tbh 90% of ppl who play video games r losers and im not into that


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2017)

piichinu said:


> LMAO if theyre hot and plan to complete their college education and have a high-paying job and have a good personality sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but tbh 90% of ppl who play video games r losers and im not into that



I like your way of thought.


----------



## Stalfos (May 30, 2017)

I've definitely met some cool people through AC but I don't think I'd date them.


----------



## tumut (May 30, 2017)

LOL no online dating is a terrible concept


----------



## watercolorwish (May 30, 2017)

nah gotta see them in real life but like if we met at a cafe or something and we both met eyes while we were playing on our 3dss that would be some next level ****


----------



## Nightmares (May 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I wouldn't just go date and/or love someone random I see on the island


This part made me laugh so hard, lmaoo 
I bet that's happened before tbh omg


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> I am! I met my hub on these forums / animal crossing, we're engaged and very much in love!!



It'll never work out :/// You'll never meet


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Typically those types of relationships end quickly.

- You talk over the Internet, you like each other.

- You "fall in love".

- You arrange transport to meet each other (ferry, *plane*, train), I highlighted 'plane' because I think it's crazy to pay a large amount of money to meet someone you don't really know.

- You arrive to meet them.

- You meet them, you go out on a date until you have to go.

- During the date, you realize you don't like several things about them and shouldn't have met someone over the internet. 

- They could be a criminal or just a creep.

- You regret meeting them.

- You hate each other and you live " happily" ever after.

This could apply to any circumstance but meeting someone over the internet is shadier. 

*Props to the people who make it work, I hope you all live happily together, I've seen so many relationships work really well because of online dating. c:*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 30, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Typically those types of relationships end quickly.
> 
> - You talk over the Internet, you like each other.
> 
> ...



At point 3 and 4 if they live on your city there shouldnt be much of a deal
But yeah everything else can be true lol , especially if the other person gets attached to you and you dont want to.


----------



## boujee (May 30, 2017)

internet dating is just a game


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> The thread title and the OP are two different questions, so I'll just answer them both! lel
> 
> Would I date someone I met through ACNL? I don't see why not.
> 
> Would I date someone through ACNL? Probably not. I don't think just playing ACNL together is enough to form a relationship on, personally, I think there has to be more than that.



Oops! Sorry! I'll fix that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah obviously if people take communication further and serious, but I wouldn't just go date and/or love someone random I see on the island... that would be a bit extreme.



*goes to island* LOVE ME


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

tumut said:


> LOL no online dating is a terrible concept



Where is the lie


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> This part made me laugh so hard, lmaoo
> I bet that's happened before tbh omg



Haha, yeah probably with all the kids going there to meet new creeps people and how that place is spammed.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2017)

Not through the game itself, but I've been dating Justin for 2yrs+ and we met on here.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 31, 2017)

Lol, well I've had a few female players flirt with me over ACNL and it wasn't exactly the place I expected to even remotely support the idea lmao. It's hard to say though, I could consider online dating if I found someone I got especially close to but it hasn't happened so far and I doubt it's happening anytime soon considering I don't even talk to anyone here anymore. I think I find dating irl a lot more easier anyway.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

I'm not sure. I'm hesitant to say yes because I prefer meeting people through face-to-face contact (I'm more of an extrovert) and talking online doesn't feel as special to me, but my cousin met her boyfriend, although not through ACNL, but from a video game nonetheless-she doesn't play Nintendo games as much as she used to anymore I don't think (although she did get a 3DS XL for her fifteenth birthday back in 2015), but, she would often play Minecraft with others online on her Xbox 360, and I have no idea what she does now. I think she does a lot of PC gaming.


----------



## forestyne (May 31, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> tbh the idea of online dating spooks me but so does irl dating so ?\_(ツ)_/?



relatable, dating altogether is spooky

- - - Post Merge - - -

dunno, if someone _wanted_ to date me i wouldn't say no immediately. iim so desperate

but i'd probaly-almost-definitely want to get to know them outside of acnl before saying yes.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> relatable, dating altogether is spooky
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah. im exactly the same way


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

agree with everyone else who said theyd want to get to know them/talk to them outside of acnl
but i wouldnt be opposed to it if that was an option?? go on acnl dates man i did that with an ex lol

and i did meet my current boyfriend through an mmo so


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 3, 2017)

From my experience of talking to plenty of acnl fans over the years. No, I would not.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

I probably wouldn't but I'm not opposed to the idea. I think I found you meet someone you love, go for it. 
It would be cool if you met someone online and hung out on AC though. But yeah, actually dating on it would be really hard.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe? I mean, obviously I'm in a relationship now but if I was single and met someone who was really awesome and had a good personality then I'd move onto maybe e-mailing or something and get together if we lived close enough, just just in game I wouldn't do it, I need more than that.


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2017)

over acnl? probably not. 
it just isn't a game where i'd meet them in the game world and seek outside communication with.
meeting them on a forum or a mmo or something is more likely than in acnl, but that's just my personal opinion.

i've been in lots of LDR's over the internet in my lifetime and some of them have been wonderful, others not so much.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope. I have no idea who these people are, or what they're like on a daily basis. I wont know what it is like living with them, until there is a marriage or until it goes to the "next step". I have no idea knowing what someone is like in person until a lot of time is spent with one another. Same goes for IRL relationships with someone local, but it definitely wastes less time if it doesn't work out because they're local and not states away.

I met my boyfriend in 9th grade during in school suspension. I didn't  date him or even talk to him after we met because he moved two weeks after. I didn't talk to him until the summer right before my senior year, when he messaged me on facebook, asking if I had ISI lately. He then came to my friends house where there was an adult and security cameras (extra af I know) if he was crazy. We talked about life, ourselves, and everything face to face. Got to hang out, and get to know each other on more personal levels. This is just my opinion though. Some people have success with online dating and if that's what you want go ahead!!! I just prefer meeting you and getting to know you on a personal level before I know that I want to date.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Jun 3, 2017)

no.. for me I'm not into online dating. it just seems kinda difficult to keep up with each other on a daily basis :/


----------



## namiieco (Jun 3, 2017)

erm no not only over animal crossing
id like to meet them before dating them


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> I met my boyfriend in 9th grade during in school suspension. I didn't  date him or even talk to him after we met because he moved two weeks after. I didn't talk to him until the summer right before my senior year, when he messaged me on facebook, asking if I had ISI lately. He then came to my friends house where there was an adult and security cameras (extra af I know) if he was crazy. We talked about life, ourselves, and everything face to face. Got to hang out, and get to know each other on more personal levels. This is just my opinion though. Some people have success with online dating and if that's what you want go ahead!!! I just prefer meeting you and getting to know you on a personal level before I know that I want to date.



Yeah, I mean I do talk to some people here I call closer friends, but most of the time we talk outside of here for reasons. But yeah I'd want more communication and maybe calls etc. before meeting IRL. And as for meeting loves and dating online, if people feel comfy go ahead, but I don't think I could do that since it could be anyone (not targeting anyone, but yeah gotta be careful).


----------



## mogyay (Jun 4, 2017)

i'm not too fond of the idea of online dating, meeting someone over the internet and deciding to be in a relationship i could do but i don't think i could date someone without meeting them irl first. of course there's absolutely nothing wrong with people that date online and it's no less valid than any other relationship but it's not something i think i could do (but then again, i guess you never know lol)


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

no i dont wanna date a nerd

lmao jk but seriously i don't type how i talk in real life so they'd be getting a false impression


----------



## Weiland (Jun 4, 2017)

Depends on if they live close; depends on if I can Skype them; depends on if I can add them on Facebook; depends on their age.


----------



## Bones (Jun 4, 2017)

The only two people I've ever actually had feelings for were online, but.. I don't think I'd do it again. Not because there's anything wrong with online/long distance relationships, but because it's just not for me, personally. I really need to have something offline.

Like, friendships, sure. And I'm obviously not opposed to _meeting_ someone online who I can be with, physically, offline. But if it's strictly online then no.


----------



## vel (Jun 4, 2017)

no, i never liked the idea of online dating, plus acnl seems to be the hub for smaller kids, i wouldn't want to meet someone who was like 11 you know. i have met many cool people though, but i would never date on acnl.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

Nope. I don't date people lol 

I have made quite a few friends through this site tho, and a few through New Leaf itself (though I have lost contact with all of them and none were really that clise to me). Thats about as far as I'll go.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 10, 2017)

Eh, why the hell not? I mean, only if we met over ACNL and had another way to keep in touch, that is!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

No, I don't think so. I'd much prefer it if I built a romantic connection with someone face to face rather than over the Internet. This is also why I prefer face to face conversation to texting, even.


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2017)

i dont like the idea of meeting someone online so no. meeting a friend online sure just not a partner


----------

